
More inclusive language from Twitter engineering - mgamache
https://twitter.com/TwitterEng/status/1278733305190342656
======
jpgreens
I don't have words for this level of stupidity, but I'm pretty sure Twitter
engineering can come up with some for me.

------
vladharbuz
My issue with the "whitelist/blacklist", "master/slave" and "dummy value"
changes is the following:

"White" and "black" have been used to signify "good" and "bad" probably since
around 100 BCE [0]. I don't think this is, in itself, a problem. The problem
arises when anyone would decide to connect that "white" and "black" to
someone's race or skin colour, a connection which I find absolutely ridiculous
and incomprehensible.

If we follow this line of reasoning, we shouldn't describe situations as
"insane" or "crazy" because those words could also be used to describe people
with mental health condition. Does this mean we should stop using any negative
word in the language that could conceivably be used to describe a group of
people as well?

I think not, because "insane situation" and "insane person" are two completely
different and unrelated usages with different meanings, even if the word is
the same -- just like "whitelist" and "white person".

This is my current view and I'm happy to have my view changed, so please let
me know what your opinions are!

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_Sons_of_Light_Again...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_Sons_of_Light_Against_the_Sons_of_Darkness)

